
He Spoke Out Against Somalia’s Terrorist Groups. Now ICE Has Deported Him There - domevent
https://theintercept.com/2018/03/31/ice-detention-immigration-somalia-refugee/
======
dahdum
Certainly the conditions sound horrible and should be addressed. They glossed
over his convictions, so I searched and found the article below. I can see why
ICE targeted him.

ROCHESTER, MN -- A Rochester man was arrested for selling drugs to an
undercover officer. Police arrested 20 year-old Guled Muhumed of southeast
Rochester during an ongoing narcotics investigation. Muhumed sold or possessed
11 grams of crack cocaine, or around a thousand dollars in street value, at
the time of the arrest. Police say Muhumed was pulled over during a traffic
stop soon after selling the drugs but as the officer walked up to the car he
drove off striking another car at The Villages of Essex Park Apartments. But
that didn't stop Muhumed who then fled on foot. After a short chase police
were able to arrest him. He faces multiple charges including fleeing an
officer and drug sales.

[http://www.kttc.com/story/8294086/drug-bust-leads-to-
police-...](http://www.kttc.com/story/8294086/drug-bust-leads-to-police-chase)

~~~
a_t48
He went to prison for it already and has kept clean for years afterwards. Do
you think he deserves his deportation still?

~~~
bcherny
It’s certainly a statement about our society that we talk about who “deserves”
and doesn’t deserve to be deported (not just you, but others and even NPR use
that choice of words). As if being deported is a punishment - like prison -
for those of us that we can get away with applying it to.

~~~
a_t48
Hmm, fair point. Do you have a suitable substitution?

~~~
bcherny
It’s a good question. Practically speaking, no. The US has done some pretty
Machiavellian stuff to kick out immigrants before (eg. See the Mexican
expulsion in the 1930s). It’s hard to justify that kind of thing given the
really limited harm that illegal immigrants have on society. Open borders are
also dubious given how many social services the US provides. So this is
probably a reasonable policy, but it does create some strange dynamics.

------
burfog
I expect he'll do quite well.

First of all, he's going to a place where record keeping for identity is
really lax. He can be anybody he wants to be. He can trivially claim to have a
different name.

Second of all, he has a valuable skill: fluent English.

------
jeffdavis
What's missing from all of these human interest immigration stories is: what
_should_ the law be?

If there are any conditions at all it will seem "unfair" compared with
citizens. So we either have no laws at all, and make everyone a citizen who
wants to be, or we do some "unfair" things sometimes.

